
Grocery Industry Confronts a Problem: Only 10% of Americans Love Cooking (2017) - vector_spaces
https://hbr.org/2017/09/the-grocery-industry-confronts-a-new-problem-only-10-of-americans-love-cooking
======
sonofaplum
I've been seeing a nutritionist to try to help with weight loss and his
emphasis has been on a healthy plate, which is a plate that is half
vegetables, a quarter protein, a quarter starch or grains. Even at nice
restaurants, it is extremely difficult to order meals that fit these
proportions, and, as you move down the quick service spectrum it gets harder
and harder. By the time you arrive at fast food, its difficult to find a
vegetable at all.

And, almost all the vegetables you find at quick service restaurants are
lettuce or greens heavy salads, which are fine, but not ideal. Really, the
only way to guarantee that you are getting a vegetable heavy diet is by
cooking at home.

The less we cook at home and the more we eat out, the fatter we (as a society)
will become.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
I never understood why vegetables are difficult to get as a "fast food"
format. With salt pepper oil and heat, they can be very tasty. There has to be
a huge market for Jack in the box equivalent for healthy eating. Most of the
existing fast casual chains miss the mark. Chipotle comes to mind, but it's
still mostly grains and protein and still lacking in vegetables, beyond the
optional pico de gallo for your burrito.

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
Fast food is engineered to hit all the sweet spots that our primate brains
desire. No matter how delicious my asparagus or salad can be it's difficult to
compete with a Quarter Pounder.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
My thought experiment of a chain wouldn't directly compete with people choose
McDonald's every single time. It'd be for people who've seen the light, and
know you can't eat McDonald's, sustainably, indefinitely. That population
isn't everyone, but there's a sizable number of consumers who are diet
conscious. That's the target market. While McDonald's food is designed to have
a certain effect on your palette, you haven't appreciated a skilled cook's
entrees if you think there's no realistic competition. Deep, rich, meaningful
flavor could absolutely compete against the engineered taste of McDonalds.

------
abeppu
A "demography is destiny" aspect to this: Since households are smaller (we
marry later or not at all; have fewer children), those who do cook are cooking
for fewer mouths, which leads to more time spent per meal consumed. 5 single
people cooking and cleaning for themselves put in substantially more time than
a one person cooking/cleaning for 5. Also there's some amount of waste from
scaling down recipes originally written to serve some imagined nuclear family
(what do I do with the rest of this can of tomato paste?).

I'm a single person, and I cook for myself, but it often feels like such a
hassle for these reasons.

~~~
Figs
> what do I do with the rest of this can of tomato paste?

Portion it out into tablespoon sized lumps and freeze it.

~~~
flyingfences
Just put some cling film or foil over the top and refrigerate it; it'll keep
long enough.

------
paxys
\- People are working longer hours.

\- People are getting married/having kids later in life.

\- Both spouses are working in more and more households.

\- More families are living in urban areas with smaller houses/apartments and
less kitchen space.

It seems that most industries are unwilling to confront the fact that American
society is fundamentally changing, and their decades-old business models will
have to change as well. A perfect example of this is _every_ product ad still
depicting the middle class family as a working dad, stay-at-home mom, 2
kids+dog and a massive house in the suburbs.

------
bane
I've taken up cooking the majority of our meals in the last couple years.
Before that we ate out almost exclusively. It started as a goal to just eat
healthier, to know more about what was in our food and to simply eat fewer
unpronounceable chemicals.

I used to _hate_ cooking, but now that I'm into it, I'm really enjoying the
development of the various skills that come along with it: from picking fresh
veggies to basic knife skills. I've slowly been ramping up the complexity of
the kinds of meals I'm able to make. I'll spend a bit of time every week
trolling various youtube cooking channels to find new menus I think I have the
skill to make or have one or two new things that I can reasonably learn
without introducing any "use only for this recipe" ingredients.

I don't think I'll ever get into meal prepping, I like too much variety in my
diet. I've found a few channels that have meals at a variety of skill levels
from "I can do that in my sleep" to "this is going to take some intense study
to get right".

It's been an incredibly rewarding experience and we've gone from freezers full
of microwave meals to empty freezers and a fridge packed to the gills with
greens and other raw ingredients. I've come to feel a great sense of pride
when hitting the checkout line at the grocery and every single ingredient in
the cart is raw and unprocessed -- and most of the cart is full of veggies.

Bonus: since my wife is Korean, I'm also learning to cook stuff from her
culture and it gives me two menus full of recipes I can draw from when making
the week's meals.

------
jackyinger
I guess I’m crazy, but I enjoy the forced break from modern life that the
ancient ritual of cooking dinner brings. That’s not to say that I’m always
stoked to cook, but I don’t dislike it and am almost always happy with the
results.

I’m all for new ingenious things, but I also like to be in touch with age old
traditions.

Heh, I use vim too tho, so go figure.

~~~
FussyZeus
I wonder how much of this is due to the proliferation of ridiculous recipes
from the 70's and 80's. Like so much of that stuff is unhealthy as hell, takes
FOREVER to make and involves a list of ingredients longer than my leg.

Meanwhile I can bang out a rosemary chicken that's low calorie and delicious
in like 10 minutes of actual work and a half an hour playing games on my
couch, and steam up some vegetables to go with it with 5 minutes on the
microwave.

Cooking is not even remotely hard but if you tell my mom that she'll flip, but
that's because she has whole cookbooks full of this stuff where the prep time
is measured in HOURS. And it's just like, why are you making this so hard on
yourself?

~~~
porknubbins
Well modern America has no real food culture. Most countries combine the same
5 local staples like rice, vegetables meat, local seasonings etc so they
always have it on hand and know how to easily make something. Here check an
Nytimes recipe and it will have you doing hours of prep and ridiculous steps
like getting one pan out and dirty just to slightly toast something to make it
restaurant quality presentation. Don’t get me wrong I love that detailed stuff
because cooking is an escape and relaxing for me but there is no easy first
step for most people to acquire a few simple recipes and techniques that they
can execute quickly here so they go for instant gratification frozen food
boxes.

~~~
opportune
I guess there isn’t an absolute default culturally, but it’s not that hard to
get started making basic food. I think most people are just lazy / get anxiety
about things they don’t know how to start.

When I first started cooking I mostly just baked or pan fried meat, microwaves
or sautéed vegetables, and made slow cooker chili / other soups. Maybe that
doesn’t fit most people’s definition of cooking but IMO there is nothing wrong
with a dinner of (seasoned) baked chicken thighs with some microwaved frozen
broccoli. It takes like 5 minutes of actual work too.

~~~
FussyZeus
That's absolutely my ideal dinner. I enjoy cooking but I don't want to spend a
ton of time on it. Season a piece of chicken or maybe a steak if it's a treat
night, sautee some veggies, warm up some pre-cooked rice, and eat. Whole
process generally takes less time than running out for a takeout, and is of
course WAY cheaper.

That's not say I NEVER eat out of course, just, I save a ton of money cooking
at home.

------
nyxtom
Wow an entire article that follows this shift:

> At the time, the sizes of the three respective groups were about 15% who
> love to cook, 50% who hate to cook, and 35% who are so-so on the idea.

> Nearly 15 years later I did a similar study for a different client. This
> time, the numbers had shifted: Only 10% of consumers now love to cook, while
> 45% hate it and 45% are lukewarm about it. That means that the percentage of
> Americans who really love to cook has dropped by about one-third in a fairly
> short period of time.

Doesn't that also mean that there is now a decent jump in people who cook more
often (mixed group of outsourcing and cooking at home) and less people who
absolutely hate it? That seems like an improvement.

I imagine it might be difficult to produce an non-boring article that starts
with: "Only 45% now enjoy cooking some of the time"

------
mc32
Get kids introduced to Home Ec where they learn about food and cooking.

If you get into it early on, it may not be a thing you love to do, but you’re
okay with doing.

Same with shop class. There are many people out there for whom fixing things
around the house are a bit foreign because they’re not sure how to do it.
YouTube does help full in some of that experience but it helps if people have
been primed.

------
sombremesa
I have another statistic: 0% of Americans love doing laundry.

So why is Tide still in business?

~~~
mmanfrin
My dependents (two small kittens) sure love when I do laundry though, don't
know how that skews the numbers.

~~~
TurkishPoptart
Aww. Yup, cats love laundry.

------
rovr138
I like cooking but end up with a bunch of things to clean if I get creative.

~~~
JauntTrooper
The real revolution in Smart Homes will be a system that cleans and puts away
dishes, wipes down counters, washes dries and folds laundry, puts away toys
and cleans up messes without human intervention. I’m rooting for Roomba.

~~~
baldeagle
But they should name it 'Rosie' after a copy righted show about the future
(from my childhood).

~~~
koolba
The most realistic part of that show was how all the time saving robots and
gizmos would always have a ton of end user issues and George would not want to
use them.

~~~
JauntTrooper
I like how George only has to work two hours a week, and all he has to do is
push a button, but his boss is still a jerk.

------
halfjoking
I hate cooking - but I come home for lunch almost everyday (live 2 blocks from
office) and rush cook so I can eat healthy.

99% of food at restaurants is cooked in unhealthy oils like canola or soybean
oil, has too much sugar, has fillers like corn-starch or other things that
pack on pounds, and barely have any vegetables. (sure you can get salads, but
I want cooked vegetables)

If I had a FANG salary I would have a personal chef by now. Only way to eat
healthy is to cook for yourself so I reluctantly do it.

------
foodville
This is a shameless plug. But I just launched an app (www.getfoodville.com)
last week to try to tackle this problem.

I am looking for those 10% home chefs that would like to cook for those 45% of
people that hate cooking. Instead of ordering out from restaurants, they can
order home cooked food from their neighbors.

There is already regulation in the US called Microentreprise Home Kitchen
Operation, but I am finding out its an uphill battle. Its cost $600 per permit
and you can only earn up to $50k per year.

If anyone here want this service, leave your email here:
[https://forms.gle/UfXLCEphvkvohiRa9](https://forms.gle/UfXLCEphvkvohiRa9).
And if you are the 10% interested in cooking for the 45%, please send me an
email at hello[at]getfoodville[dot]com.

------
Animats
The article mentions "microwave assisted thermal sterilization". That's
useful. Most of the advantages of food irradiation without the PR problem.
This apparently came from US military R&D, which is now able to get sandwiches
and pizza into MREs. Most foods can now be packaged for a long shelf life.

~~~
petra
True.

The real question is: why aren't we seeing products yet ?

~~~
Animats
One company has a patent monopoly, they're not a big company, and they're not
licensing it to a big company. You have to use their equipment. Their last
news update was in 2018, a bad sign.

Amazon Fresh was talking about it last year, but didn't go that route.
Amazon/Whole Foods has been fooling around with meal kits, but meal kits
turned out to be a dud business.[1] What people in the US seem to want is
ready to eat delivery. And there's already frozen food, after all. There's
interest in Asia and Australia, where the cold chain for frozen food is more
of a problem.

The military thinks it's great, though. They can offer a lot more food variety
to troops in the field. Not so much for preppers, though. Newer MRE products
only have a useful life of 3 years. The military doesn't need to store them
forever, after all; they just need something that can survive a long, slow
supply chain.

[1] [https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-meal-kits-blue-
apron-...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-meal-kits-blue-apron-
hellofresh-20190524-story.html)

~~~
petra
>> they're not a big company, and they're not licensing it to a big company.
You have to use their equipment.

We're talking about 915 Labs , right ?

So where's the problem - just buy the system from them - as long as they price
it fairly.

Heck it's even better - they have a monopoly on a key technology - they are an
ideal partner/acquisition for someone who wants to roughly own the food
business.

Also there's micvac, which does have some similar , microwave based food
packaging technology, and they sell products in Sweden, South Africa, and
probably Asia. And i believe they have US patents.

>> What people in the US seem to want is ready to eat delivery.

That's true for affluent customers. You can't beat the restaurant delivery
brand, quality and selection.

But what about non-wealthy people - if it's cheap enough, chilled meals may be
a better solution for them. But i'm not from the US so maybe i'm mistaken.

------
shantly
I like cooking well enough but not so much that I'd still do it if I could get
the same results, at the same price, without doing it. Ditto
house/construction stuff—I kinda like it but not enough that I'd keep doing it
if there were no value in the work, i.e. I could wave a wand instead and the
work would be done and I'm out the same amount of money as materials. Hell, in
either case I'd pay a smallish premium—tens of a percent over the cost to
DIY—to never do it again, all else (quality, selection, availability/timing of
product) being equal, even. It's only because the activities provide _tons_ of
value that I do them myself, even though I "like" them.

Actually the more I think about it, that goes for lots and lots of things I
do. Almost all of it, maybe. To "love" an activity must one love doing it even
if it provides nothing of use, no desirable output? Hm. I mean, even games
provide a _goal_ , typically. People might just move pieces around on a board
or hit a ball around aimlessly and enjoy it but that's not what gets people
really _going_. You need rules, structure, a _point_ to it.

~~~
porknubbins
Interesting argument but I think you’re overthinking it if you’re requiring
people to only enjoy the performance of a task with zero expectation of
reward. For example I deeply enjoy the process of soldering and assembling
small electronic devices in itself as its a chance to slow down and focus on
exercising logic and physical dexterity, but I can’t bring myself to make
something I have zero need or plan to use without feeling guilty that I’m
wasting time. Knowing a device will be useful allows me to stop worrying and
just go into the process of making.

------
bad_user
This is why we are obese. We eat ultra-processed crap designed for
overconsumption.

Food cooked at home is made of fresh whole foods, meat and plants, high in
protein, potassium and all things good for your health. Whether you prefer
high or low carb doesn't even matter, what matters more is quality.

Also if you need a surrogate metric for whether you're eating a healthy diet,
try to measure for a few days what you're eating via Cronometer. If you don't
eat enough protein or you're having trouble meeting the recommended potassium
intake (the one by WHO at a minimum, which is 3500 mg per day, ideal being the
US one of 4700 mg / day) ... then your diet is crap.

Not that supplementing potassium will magically improve your diet, it won't,
but this is the best surrogate marker I found for everything that's missing
from the standard diet.

------
analog31
I'm not sure that I love cooking, but I haven't yet figured out how to stay
healthy on prepared food. The things we cook at home tend to be pretty basic
and quick, possibly monotonous if you care about variety.

I love homemade bread.

~~~
joegahona
I am the same. I started eating extremely basic and lost nearly 50 pounds and
save a ton of money -- rice, potatoes, peas, corn, lentils. I don't give a
hoot about variety, so that helps.

------
kop316
I personally would love to see more grocery stores do culinary classes to show
how to make simple dinners. The only grocery store near me that does it is $75
a person (granted, they are a gourmet grocery store, but that is still very
much on the high side). This could be a break even or even loss leader, but I
think being able to show someone how to make a simple meal would encourage
them to cook more.

Personally, I have made it a point with my fiancee that we are going to make a
new meal (i.e. something we have never tried making before) every week.
Sometimes they are complicated meals, but sometimes they are simple. But that
has encouraged us to learn more and actually enjoy it a lot.

For those that are on here who don't like or are on the fence for cooking, I
would really encourage you to try it. One thing I have learned is that with a
few high quality ingredients, you can make a meal that is as good or even
better than all but the nicest restaurants in town.

I have made bread for friends with just flour, salt, water, and yeast that
they thought came from an expensive bakery. Making a pasta with good pasta (or
homemade), good tomatoes, salt, and basil has yielded me a meal that I would
pay $25 at a nice restaurant for.

Even better, I can control exactly what is in it. I can make a meal for my
vegan parents alongside a meat meal for me by only swapping one or two
ingredients. I prefer to not have food products with preservatives in it (or
heavily processed), so I can make my meals with that.

------
dorchadas
Really, my issue is the fact that I don't want to make several servings of the
same thing and eat on it several days in a row (meal-prepping style). Yet,
being single, I've rarely found smaller packaging sizes where I live, so
that's kinda what I'm forced to do... I wish companies would package items
where it can be used for a single serving; I'd cook a lot more, at least when
I feel like it after my hour long commute...

------
RichardCA
Just wanted to put in a shameless plug for The Joy of Cooking. I first started
with it in the 90's and it's been my "go-to" book ever since.

I remember when I first looked at it my reaction was, "Good it's like a
reference manual for food." Just the index by itself is almost a work of art.

I personally think it peaked with the 1975 edition, that one had the most
dense amount of background information.

[https://www.villagevoice.com/2014/02/04/throwback-
cookbook-w...](https://www.villagevoice.com/2014/02/04/throwback-cookbook-why-
the-joy-of-cooking-still-rocks/)

[https://www.bonappetit.com/story/vintage-joy-of-cooking-
cook...](https://www.bonappetit.com/story/vintage-joy-of-cooking-cookbook-
shopping)

------
madengr
How do other countries compare, specifically Asian, urban areas where street
food is ubiquitous?

~~~
bpicolo
They cook a whole lot, for a variety of reasons. Many of these countries are
less wealthy (can't speak to some of the wealthier countries like Singapore),
and many have multigenerational households, where other generations help with
household responsibilities, among other things.

As an aside, it's also interesting how big a difference the home-cuisine is
versus what you may think of as that cuisine in many cases. I like to point at
The Key to Chinese Cooking ([https://www.amazon.com/Key-Chinese-Cooking-Irene-
Kuo/dp/0394...](https://www.amazon.com/Key-Chinese-Cooking-Irene-
Kuo/dp/0394496388)) as a starting point for something more akin to Chinese
home cuisine.

------
leecarraher
People fall into 3 categories is a pretty course classification. There are hot
prepared meals, cut prepared meals you still need to cook, microwave meals,
raw ingredients and everything in between. Meanwhile stores have been reducing
waste. Someone is buying the stuff and it isn't accounted for by just the 10%.
My guess is that the past decades economic windfall just means we are eating
out more than the previous decade. Eventually economic downturn will make
eating out prohibitively expensive for many, and they will rediscover their
"love" or more likely somewhere on the spectrum of cooking appreciation.

------
chadcmulligan
I like cooking but not every night - so I just cook up a big batch of stuff
and freeze it. Lots of recipes here for anyone so inclined -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MealPrepSunday/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MealPrepSunday/)

If you like salads I've found I can just slice up a big batch and it will keep
for a few days in the fridge - just keep the dressing and sliced tomatoes off
until you serve it.

------
blakesterz
Now I finally understand why Wegmans seems to be making such a big push into
prepared food picks and Instacart. Assuming this article is correct, there's a
decline of people who just go in and go shopping (though if there is I haven't
seen it, my local store seems busy all the time). I guess it makes sense. More
people eating out and getting food delivered from restaurants means fewer
people going to Wegmans.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Wegmans has been doing prepared food since before any of those alternatives
existed.

------
crazygringo
Doesn't matter if you love it or hate it -- realistically, most _families_
simply don't have the _money_ to do anything else. You may hate it, but you're
still making dinner every night for the kids.

I think a big distinction needs to be made here between individual working
professions (whether married or not), and families with kids. The ways in
which they cook and consume food are miles apart.

------
RenRav
It's because they hate doing the dishes.

------
blackoil
Does US have some kind of Tiffin services, you get couple of fixed menu the
day before. Since the chefs have to cook only few dishes by a fixed time, they
can maintain quality at reasonable cost.

------
tehjoker
This is depressing... if the industry follows that advice consumers will lose
a major outlet that helps reduce costs for them and the ability to customize
healthier food as easily.

------
daenz
Forget Neuralink, I wish someone would pioneer a way for me to pour Soylent
directly into my stomach. Eating is fun socially, but it's just another
inconvenience otherwise.

~~~
xattt
There is. Nasogastric and percutaneous gastrostomy tubes are commonly used for
various reasons in hospital settings.

Now ask your self, will you really get surgery for convenience and
productivity sake only? Any sane person will say no.

~~~
braindeath
> Now ask your self, will you really get surgery for convenience and
> productivity sake only? Any sane person will say no.

That's a bit of an unsubstantiated and far-reaching statement.

Why not? People get surgery literally for appearance sake only. A great deal
of orthopedic treatments are for convenience and productivity only. You can
make this argument for just about any elective procedure. Yes, some people
have body dysmorphia, but not everyone that desires an rhinoplasty is insane.

Despite low risk, most cosmetic surgery is riskier than a PEG tube placement.
In the US, PEG tubes are routinely placed by non-surgeons (GI docs) and
doesn't require general anesthesia.

Current PEG tubes carry risks and day-to-day complications that make this a
bad idea for other reasons, but that doesn't make elective procedures
fundamentally insane.

~~~
xattt
There is an “ick” factor about having a medical device without necessity that
requires occasional maintenance that cosmetic surgery does not. In a case of
medical necessity, the “ick” factor is overridden by the individual desiring
some degree of quality of life.

Taken to the extreme, the programmer truly devoted to coding productivity can
equip themselves with a PEG, a feeding pump, a Foley catheter and a Dignicare
device to manage all bodily functions.

------
lumberingjack
Cooking from a box doesn't count if you're putting Rice-A-Roni in some water
that's not cooking that's not healthy and it's not frugal at all

------
zwieback
I'm part of the 10% but only when I'm not in a rush.

------
Havoc
It's also becoming increasingly difficult.

Main supermarkets have semi-prepared stuff. And actual grocery shop is a
massive detour and involves lots of peeling.

The actual cooking part doesn't bother me as much as the surrounding
activities.

~~~
shantly
All those goddamn "hands on time: 15 minutes!" recipes where the ingredients
list includes diced-this and peeled-that and chopped-whatever and shredded-
other-thing and it's clear the 15 minutes doesn't include getting all the
ingredients prepped & measured, which will easily take more than that 15
minutes all on its own.

------
virmundi
I’m surprised I haven’t seen this comment yet, but anyone just saying, “fuck
it” and eating Huel or Soylent plus multivitamin? My wife and I are
experimenting with Huel starting Jan 1st.

~~~
easytiger
Might as well giver up on life at that stage.

~~~
virmundi
I have a long time ago.

------
Melting_Harps
Truly love? I'd say its even less than that, and of that 90% many of them cook
for a living, for various reasons.

I'm one of the former, I've come out of retirement as a chef twice, I did
Agriculture because I wanted to see it from its entire process, because I
can't be happy (or at least not have a massive sense of wanting inside of me)
not being around food in some capacity. I thought IBM's food safety would be a
good compromise... but, then here we are.

I'd say the US as a whole has a consume-only relationship with food, which
skews the entire paradigm and leads to a disastrous logistical nightmare that
entails losing 50% of all food produced.

There are enclaves of Food hubs in the US, but its relationship is not one of
wanting to create but to be served by those who do, and it ranges from:
immediate gratification to being a status symbol. And most who do work in said
Industry, and they may even have a culinary schooling background, don't love
food but instead love the lifestyle it can offer--Bourdain sadly, but
accurately, highlights this in Kitchen Confidential and several of his series'
about the hard boozing, drug-addled 'chef life.' I'm glad to say I got over
that very early on in my first phase back as a University student.

Whereas in much of Europe (excluding places like Germany and UK), and from
what I've seen in parts of Asia outside of China as well, food is the basis
for which to take a break and unwind and enjoy the simpler pleasures of Life.
Sitting at a table with friends and family is the reward for a day's work, and
justifies why you even get out of bed. Dinner lasts hours after the meal has
taken place as you converse and entertain each other.

To my surprise Swiss cusinese is essentially just party food, meant to be
shared and interacted with and if you are lucky to experience at someone's
homes the norms of just feeding each other and pouring each other food is very
apparent and intoxicating.

My favorite food cultures are reflected in my repertoire: Italian and
Japanese.

Both take humble ingredients and have a long History if making something
extra-ordinary. it comes from an affinity for food that goes beyond just
loving to cook, but a deep relationship with how the Earth and how its grown
and what grows around you. Most of the best stuff from both cuisines doesn't
travel well, and forces you to eat locally and seasonally to really appreciate
it. A

nd the painstaking elaboration that follows is incredibly time-consuming:
think 80 hour work weeks in the heavy seasons as the norm, not the exception,
this can only come from a deep love for food.

It is with this in mind that customer is and always will be secondary,
regardless of whatever narrative is sold to clientele. Which is why I don't
think it lends itself to the US' commodification and consumerist driven
culture. They make like it in a hypothetical and abstract way, but they will
seldom live it.

> Forget Neuralink, I wish someone would pioneer a way for me to pour Soylent
> directly into my stomach. Eating is fun socially, but it's just another
> inconvenience otherwise.

See what I mean.

------
vector_spaces
Editorialized the title due to title length constraints when adding the 2017
tag -- would appreciate if the original title can be added

~~~
junar
Since the article is from 2017, it would have been better to omit "Confronts a
New Problem" in my opinion. There is a difference between "10% of Americans
Cook" and the actual title, "10% of Americans Love Cooking".

~~~
vector_spaces
Yeah that's fair, although I think then we'd lose the article's focus on the
grocery business. Hopefully my most recent edit is a reasonable compromise

~~~
dang
You did a professional job.

